# Colorflow green



## tom koenig (Apr 14, 2022)

howdy
Anyone know what original Higgins color flow  green paint  is called?  Where can some if this green paint can be found ?
Thank you
Tom


----------



## tech549 (Apr 15, 2022)

tom dont know the answer to your question ,but i am going to 
the paint shop monday and have mine scanned for the paint code
will let you know how im make out!
paul


----------



## tom koenig (Apr 15, 2022)

Thanks Paul 
That would be super nice of you
What bike are you working on?
Looking forward to hearing from you!!!
Tom


----------



## tech549 (Apr 15, 2022)

tom i have a 53 had to do a small repair on and need some touch up!


----------

